# Good archery target



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

In market for good target. One that will last more than few years. What's everyone using?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm using a big bag target. They last for years as long as you only shoot field tips. 

Do not buy the "black hole". I bought one and it wouldn't stop my arrows. I had to have many arrows re-fletched because of it.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I buy as big a target as I can get, so I can move my bullseye ,(poi) around. I mean if you keep hammering the same spot, eventually you shoot it out . Last year, ( though they weren't very big,) I found a guy a woods and waters show on sunday ( last day) who was selling bag targets for 3 for $20, so I bought 6, and me and my neighbor split them


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought this one from dunhams using a 30% coupon. Got it for about $75. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/BLOCK-Black-Archery-Target-22/dp/B004TAAVD8"]Amazon.com : BLOCK Black Archery Target 22" : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51VzEDAmpcL[/ame]

I've hammered it over a year and a half with field tips and broad heads. Best thing about it is I can rotate it or use the other side for different tips. 

The reason I bought this was because I had a cheapo foam block target that blew out after a few months and decided I wasn't going to keep buying and rebuying them. 

I also got a basically new bag target from my dad. But it's only good for field tips. And it's heavier than sin. If you put a broadhead into it you'll be performing some serious surgery.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

d_rek said:


> I bought this one from dunhams using a 30% coupon. Got it for about $75.
> 
> Amazon.com : BLOCK Black Archery Target 22" : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


Same here. Block target is great. I've had mine for 3 yrs now and still has a lot of life left.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have several including two block targets and two of these:
Rinehart Targets 18-1 Portable Archery Target
If your looking for the best target money can buy I believe this is it(Rhinehart). I love them and I am pretty certain it will last the rest of your life. I can't imagine being able to shoot through it. I take it on hunts with me and all the other hunters love it too.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm on year 5 with my Yellow Jacket target, and it's in excellent shape yet.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

I can blow through a block or yellow jacket in about 6 months shooting broadheads.I don't own one[yet] but from everything ive heard the Rinehart 18-1 is the real deal.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had the rinehart 18-1 for a few months now, I shoot a lot of arrows into it everyday(100+). Field points don't damage this thing at all, the holes close right up. We blasted broadheads into it for a whole weekend (rage 2.3" and 3 blade muzzys) and that side still looks good. If I kill this thing in a year my arm will fall off, but they replace it if you can. Can't tell you how long it will last , only a few months in, but i have no complaints so far.


----------



## canyard (Jan 10, 2010)

Splinter said:


> I've had the rinehart 18-1 for a few months now, I shoot a lot of arrows into it everyday(100+). Field points don't damage this thing at all, the holes close right up. We blasted broadheads into it for a whole weekend (rage 2.3" and 3 blade muzzys) and that side still looks good. If I kill this thing in a year my arm will fall off, but they replace it if you can. Can't tell you how long it will last , only a few months in, but i have no complaints so far.


Yup the 18-1 is the best targew I've owned.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

rinehart 18-1 or Rinehart block. Have shot a lot of targets, nothing holds up as well as these.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

SPITFIRE said:


> rinehart 18-1 or Rinehart block. Have shot a lot of targets, nothing holds up as well as these.


^^This.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have an old Block target, I got it a long time ago and I can't remember exactly when but it was shortly after we moved back in 2000. So I've had the target 10+ years for sure and probably more like 12-13 years. Mine is the biggest sized one they made at the time. 

I only shoot broadheads into it a few sessions a year but shoot field tips into it quite a bit. Back in the day I shot the center dot probably 90% of the time just out of habit. The center of the original side is pretty much shot now. It was getting pretty bad and then about 5 years ago up at camp it got pounded by broadheads for a week and really went down hill. Fixed bladed do damage when they are pulled out as they pull the layers back out when extracting the arrows, mechanicals aren't nearly as damaging. The original side still has 4 dots in the corners that are fine but I spun it around and put new dots on the back. I put 9 new dots on it probably about the same time the other side was finishe so 5 years ago and they are all still doing great. I shoot the middle (on the back side) when shooting long distances and it stops my arrows just find but does allow more penetration than the other dots.

Long story short, I've had a Block for roughly 12 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## benzy (Apr 27, 2010)

I've only had it a month, but I can tell my BLOB target will live up to the hype.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

benzy said:


> I've only had it a month, but I can tell my BLOB target will live up to the hype.




I always wanted to get one.


----------



## benzy (Apr 27, 2010)

My club ordered a dozen. We are keeping three and selling the rest... PM me if interested. (I don't want to hijack ops thread with a classified ad)


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

Hands down is a Spiderweb target for field points.


----------

